
Google Chrome Will Start to Label Non-HTTPS Sites as Unsafe – In Flow.ci Weekly - MishiGiber
https://medium.com/flow-ci/flow-ci-weekly-mashup-11-c38278087f84#.w5opr4341
======
roedie
I just don't get it why everything needs to be encrypted. It gives some false
sence of security/privacy.

Pages that need login or personal details must be encrypted, that I
understand.

But, if a news site that I am browsing is encrypted and still loads google
analytics, facebook, twitter, $othertrackingjavascript what is the use?

